# 79 firebird!!!!



## accessoriesguy (Jul 11, 2011)

So my father just re-insured the Firebird.

The engine had been rebuilt some time ago but it was not used
It rides as smooth as a dream.

It does not however pass smog, it needs a new EGR valve, and something is up with the power steering.

I hope to start working on it this coming weekend. Then going to take on the interior. Followed by a paint job, then getting someone to repaint the bird on it, then my first trip will be to the moon.

A legend shall be reborn! ray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Send pics or it isn't happening.....:laugh:

Easier to work on that year of vehicle.....my son has a 95 Z28 and I stay away from the engine. The 60's and earlier were real easy to work on...you could climb into the engine compartment and have a seat......:grin:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I had a '78 T/A with the WS6 package and 4-speed back in the day. It was a pretty good car and a lot of fun. Current '94 Z28 is harder to work on but faster, more reliable, and way way more fuel efficient. The T/A was geared pretty short, esp not having any sort of overdrive, so even highway mileage was terrible. Still I wish I could have garaged it and restored it to take out for the occasional spin on a nice day...

Enjoy it and please post some pictures.


----------



## accessoriesguy (Jul 11, 2011)

i will try to get some pics, 
it gets a lot of complements for its rough state of awesome.

yeah they are spacy, since it has a small block v8 there is plenty of room, and not as crazy on the gas as the T/A.

I have seen a couple Z28's over these last few.


----------

